# Siti di incontri e noia mortale



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2008)

Beh insomma - mi sono detta - vediamo di registrarci in un paio di questi siti di incontri. Ho cercato uomini a Topolinia. 3 li conoscevo. Quante frottole nei profili...
Uffa. 
Sono chiusa in casa da ieril'altrosera alle sette. Che si fa?


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh insomma - mi sono detta - vediamo di registrarci in un paio di questi siti di incontri. Ho cercato uomini a Topolinia. 3 li conoscevo. Quante frottole nei profili...
> Uffa.
> Sono chiusa in casa da ieril'altrosera alle sette. Che si fa?


Prova a fuori da Topolinia!
Scusa ma come funziona la ricerca? metti il nome della città?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2008)

Prova Paperopoli...


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Prova Paperopoli...


Poi c'è Ocopoli, Gallinopoli...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Agosto 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poi c'è Ocopoli, Gallinopoli...


Porcopoli


----------



## Nobody (20 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porcopoli


Quelli non sono uccelli...


----------



## Old Chicchi (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh insomma - mi sono detta - vediamo di registrarci in un paio di questi siti di incontri. Ho cercato uomini a Topolinia. 3 li conoscevo. Quante frottole nei profili...
> Uffa.
> Sono chiusa in casa da ieril'altrosera alle sette. Che si fa?


Ciao Rita! Ma stai un po' qui, che non saran fuochi d'artificio ma due sghignazzate ci scappano sempre..qua e là.

Comunque, tanto per farci gli affari altrui che tipo di fandonie han pubblicato i volpini di Topolinia?

Ah, e c'è una cosa che mi ha lasciata basita. Ma è vero che da voi la piscina in agosto chiude? E quando la riaprono, a gennaio? 
Guarda, io propongo che si cambi il testo della canzone New York e ovviamente anche il titolo, ossia: "If I can make it there, I'll make it anywhere. It's up to you, Topolinia, Topolinia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Rita, dopo Topolinia il resto del mondo sarà una passeggiata di salute


----------



## Old Confù (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh insomma - mi sono detta - vediamo di registrarci in un paio di questi siti di incontri. Ho cercato uomini a Topolinia. 3 li conoscevo. Quante frottole nei profili...
> Uffa.
> Sono chiusa in casa da ieril'altrosera alle sette. Che si fa?


Ma tu, non hai solo la macchina, o nemmeno la patente???


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ciao Rita! Ma stai un po' qui, che non saran fuochi d'artificio ma due sghignazzate ci scappano sempre..qua e là.
> 
> Comunque, tanto per farci gli affari altrui che tipo di fandonie han pubblicato i volpini di Topolinia?
> 
> ...
































Certo che chiude. Veramente chiude quasi la città. Gennaio, si, aperta.
Sono stata scaraventata in uno di quei siti da un amico che ci si è appena fidanzato. Ma davvero, mi hanno contattato due. Uno anche spiritoso. L'altro di una banalità, volgarità, noia mortali. Invitata a bere il caffè alla terza battuta.
Ma che palle.


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Certo che chiude. Veramente chiude quasi la città. Gennaio, si, aperta.
> Sono stata scaraventata in uno di quei siti da un amico che ci si è appena fidanzato. Ma davvero, mi hanno contattato due. Uno anche spiritoso. L'altro di una banalità, volgarità, noia mortali. Invitata a bere il caffè alla terza battuta.
> Ma che palle.


Ma è una piscina coperta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma il tuo amico si è fidanzato con una del posto, o l'ha trovata fuori?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Certo che chiude. Veramente chiude quasi la città. Gennaio, si, aperta.
> Sono stata scaraventata in uno di quei siti da un amico che ci si è appena fidanzato. Ma davvero, mi hanno contattato due. Uno anche spiritoso. L'altro di una banalità, volgarità, noia mortali. Invitata a bere il caffè alla terza battuta.
> Ma che palle.


Uno simpatico su due mi sembra segno di grande fortuna!
Meglio uno che si vuol far conoscere subito di chi si nasconde.
Se il caffè ti rende nervosa ...prendilo decaffeinato...

Uhm dovrei usarla questa...


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2008)

Hai detto che sono 3? Un terribile sospetto mi assale...non è che sono quei tre di cui ci hai diffusamente parlato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nercy, Cialtry e bas...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Agosto 2008)

Sentite... ma non ce l'avete un divano letto su cui ospitare Rita per qualche giorno????

Per farle vedere un pò il mondo?

Io... se si adattasse a dormire coi gatti potrei pure arrangiare...


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma tu, non hai solo la macchina, o nemmeno la patente???


solo la macchina


----------



## Old Confù (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> solo la macchina


non puoi fregarla che so ai tuoi o fartela prestare da qualche amica e fare una gita fuori porta?!?

Insomma molti di noi non abitano mica lontano da te!!!


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2008)

lei da bologna


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> non puoi fregarla che so ai tuoi o fartela prestare da qualche amica e fare una gita fuori porta?!?
> 
> Insomma molti di noi non abitano mica lontano da te!!!


non so guidare.


----------



## Old Confù (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> non so guidare.


Ma come????

Rita urgono subitissimo lezioni di guida!!!!

qualcuno che ti insegni????


----------



## Old Mr.Black (20 Agosto 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Beh insomma - mi sono detta - vediamo di registrarci in un paio di questi siti di incontri. Ho cercato uomini a Topolinia. 3 li conoscevo. Quante frottole nei profili...
> Uffa.
> Sono chiusa in casa da ieril'altrosera alle sette. Che si fa?


prova badoo.com


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai detto che sono 3? Un terribile sospetto mi assale...non è che sono quei tre di cui ci hai diffusamente parlato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (20 Agosto 2008)

proverò


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2008)

Io mi ero iscritta due anni fa ...ma neppure ho risposto...e quindi non ho neanche visto la foto...a chi si presentava con un messaggio... leggevo la descrizione e decidevo che era troppo giovane o vecchio o poco istruito o troppo ...quando comunque rientrava nei parametri che io stessa avevo indicato!!
La realtà è che se (come ho fatto io) ci si iscrive solo per avere la riprova che non c'è nessuno di interessante potrebbe pure scrivermi Richard Gere e lo scarterei perché buddista, Robert Redford perché troppo vecchio, Giancarlo Giannini perché troppo basso e via così...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi ero iscritta due anni fa ...ma neppure ho risposto...e quindi non ho neanche visto la foto...a chi si presentava con un messaggio... leggevo la descrizione e decidevo che era troppo giovane o vecchio o poco istruito o troppo ...quando comunque rientrava nei parametri che io stessa avevo indicato!!
> La realtà è che se (come ho fatto io) ci si iscrive solo per avere la riprova che non c'è nessuno di interessante potrebbe pure scrivermi Richard Gere e lo scarterei perché buddista, Robert Redford perché troppo vecchio, Giancarlo Giannini perché troppo basso e via così...


tanto per curiosità...chi ti andrebbe bene???


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi ero iscritta due anni fa ...ma neppure ho risposto...e quindi non ho neanche visto la foto...a chi si presentava con un messaggio... leggevo la descrizione e decidevo che era troppo giovane o vecchio o poco istruito o troppo ...quando comunque rientrava nei parametri che io stessa avevo indicato!!
> La realtà è che se (come ho fatto io) ci si iscrive solo per avere la riprova che non c'è nessuno di interessante potrebbe pure scrivermi Richard Gere e lo scarterei perché buddista, Robert Redford perché troppo vecchio, Giancarlo Giannini perché troppo basso e via così...


 
Dimmi dove li scarichi


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2008)

Credo che Persa volesse dire altro... nel senso che se una persona non e' realmente disposta troverebbe difetti anche in Richard e Robert.


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che Persa volesse dire altro... nel senso che se una persona non e' realmente disposta troverebbe difetti anche in Richard e Robert.


 
Mi piacerebbe provare però. Farsi un giro, poi lasciarlo perchè ha troppi difetti e non sono ben predisposta


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe provare però. Farsi un giro, poi lasciarlo perchè ha troppi difetti e non sono ben predisposta


Una volta ho provato lo speed dating... tanto per divertirci io e una mia amica... dal giorno ho scoperto che 10 minuti sono sufficienti a sgamare un idiota.


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una volta ho provato lo speed dating... tanto per divertirci io e una mia amica... dal giorno ho scoperto che 10 minuti sono sufficienti a sgamare un idiota.


 
Buono!!! io per sgamare il mio ex marito ci ho messo anni!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una volta ho provato lo speed dating... tanto per divertirci io e una mia amica... dal giorno ho scoperto che 10 minuti sono sufficienti a sgamare un idiota.





Iris ha detto:


> Buono!!! io per sgamare il mio ex marito ci ho messo anni!!!


Anch'io ...pensa come sono quelli che si rivelano in 10 minuti...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io ...pensa come sono quelli che si rivelano in 10 minuti...


Sinceri?


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceri?


Forse sono da preferire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che Persa volesse dire altro... nel senso che se una persona non e' realmente disposta troverebbe difetti anche in Richard e Robert.


Sì intendevo questo.
Però (a parte le difficoltà di lingua ...non parlano italiano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   anche in chi idealizziamo ci sono cose che non ci vanno bene...


Asudem, mi è un po' difficile indicare una persona che conosciamo entrambe perché probabilmente non la conosciamo.
A un minimo di gradevolezza fisica dovrebbe accompagnarsi una certa condivisione di pensieri più che di interessi ...ma a volte mi viene da parafrasare Woody Allen (che poi citava GrouchoMarx) e non so se vorrei qualcuno che vorrebbe me*...  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















*E' una battuta ... io mi piaccio molto...

*Però a volte sembra che si ragioni all'inverso ovvero si pensa: mi piacerei se piacessi a qualcuno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceri?


Non credo che l'inteligenza si possa simulare...

Poi io avevo avuto segnali iniziali che poi ho sottovalutato ...I primi mesi volevo piantare l'allora appena "mio ragazzo" perché aveva trovato divertente un film che io avevo trovato insopportabile e si addormentava a quelli che io consideravo interessanti ...non ho voluto essere superficiale


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse sono da preferire


Almeno non ti crei aspettative e non hai delusioni...poi!!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2008)

*Seriamente...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che l'inteligenza si possa simulare...
> 
> Poi io avevo avuto segnali iniziali che poi ho sottovalutato ...I primi mesi volevo piantare l'allora appena "mio ragazzo" perché aveva trovato divertente un film che io avevo trovato insopportabile e si addormentava a quelli che io consideravo interessanti ...non ho voluto essere superficiale


Se si dovesse dar retta a tutti i segnali che ci suonan male...saremmo tutti single!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A volte occorre provare ad andare oltre...buttarsi...si possono anche aver piacevoli sorprese!


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che l'inteligenza si possa simulare...
> 
> Poi io avevo avuto segnali iniziali che poi ho sottovalutato ...I primi mesi volevo piantare l'allora appena "mio ragazzo" perché aveva trovato divertente un film che io avevo trovato insopportabile e si addormentava a quelli che io consideravo interessanti ...non ho voluto essere superficiale


No non si simula. é che noi donne spesso vogliamo vedere l'intelligenza anche in un subnormale....
Di uno che non parla, diciamo che è introspettivo.
Di uno che è sfuggente, diciamo che è interessante e così via...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No non si simula. é che noi donne spesso vogliamo vedere l'intelligenza anche in un subnormale....
> Di uno che non parla, diciamo che è introspettivo.
> Di uno che è sfuggente, diciamo che è interessante e così via...


Com'è vero...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























  ..infatti lo pensavo introspettivo e interessante...


Preciso che il film per cui lui aveva riso era "Animal house" e avrei dovuto mollarlo subito ...anche perché non ha mai visto intero uno dicasi uno dei film che io considero "i film della mia vita"....


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Com'è vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verissimo. Con il mio ex non andavamo mai al cinema, perchè avevamo gusti troppo diversi per metterci d'accordo sul film da vedere!!!


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Com'è vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Animal house è divertene, è un cult!
E Jon Belushi era un grande (almeno a me piaceva molto)...


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Com'è vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...































Addieu!!!!


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Addieu!!!!


 
Bravo! Diglielo tu che è un capolavoro del genere ;-)


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Bravo! Diglielo tu che è un capolavoro del genere ;-)

















Sposami!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo che l'inteligenza si possa simulare...
> 
> Poi io avevo avuto segnali iniziali che poi ho sottovalutato ...I primi mesi volevo piantare l'allora appena "mio ragazzo" perché aveva trovato divertente un film che io avevo trovato insopportabile e si addormentava a quelli che io consideravo interessanti ...non ho voluto essere superficiale



Esatto.

Io ho fatto la stessa cosa col padre di Sbarella... avevo i segnali lo volevo piantare... sono stata stupida.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma Animal house è divertene, è un cult!
> E Jon Belushi era un grande (almeno a me piaceva molto)...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Addieu!!!!





Ranatan ha detto:


> Bravo! Diglielo tu che è un capolavoro del genere ;-)


Non mi risposerò con nessuno dei due...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo so benissimo che è un cult ...ma non mi interessa...
I motivi per cui si trova divertente quel film è la "fregola" adolescenziale e la mentalità goliardica che vede le donne con un occhio da macellaio ...di John Landis c'è di meglio e John Belushi non mi è piaciuto che in un film ...guarda caso di Spielberg


----------



## Lettrice (21 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sposami!!!



Su questo forum solo io ho il diritto di chidere gli utenti in sposa/o... Fedi pussa via!


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi risposerò con nessuno dei due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma c'era un sacco di ironia...era appunto una parodia dei film giovanilistici


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma c'era un sacco di ironia...era appunto una parodia dei film giovanilistici


In ogni film ci sono diversi livelli di lettura ...ci sono pure naziskin che vanno vedere i documentari sui campi...

Io so il suo livello di lettura...


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In ogni film ci sono diversi livelli di lettura ...ci sono pure naziskin che vanno vedere i documentari sui campi...
> 
> Io so il suo livello di lettura...


 









Eh beh, allora era grave davvero!


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2008)

in tema di films e libri ho gusti diversissimi da mio marito ma lo non lo leggo come segnale allarmante
succede spesso che ci si prenda in giro vicendevolmente trovando barbare certe scelte reciproche.
poi ,certo ci sono passioni come quelle per il mare, gli animali....che ci vedono particolarmente simili
ogni coppia fa storia a sé


----------



## ranatan (21 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tema di films e libri ho gusti diversissimi da mio marito ma lo non lo leggo come segnale allarmante
> succede spesso che ci si prenda in giro vicendevolmente trovando barbare certe scelte reciproche.
> poi ,certo ci sono passioni come quelle per il mare, gli animali....che ci vedono particolarmente simili
> ogni coppia fa storia a sé


 
Concordo con ciò che dici.
Anche io e mio marito abbiamo gusti abbastanza diversi (soprattutto sui libri) ma la cosa non mi infastidisce.
Oltre le passioni comuni che hai elencato, per esempio per me è molto importante essere della stessa idea politica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in tema di films e libri ho gusti diversissimi da mio marito ma lo non lo leggo come segnale allarmante
> succede spesso che ci si prenda in giro vicendevolmente trovando barbare certe scelte reciproche.
> poi ,certo ci sono passioni come quelle per il mare, gli animali....che ci vedono particolarmente simili
> ogni coppia fa storia a sé





Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo con ciò che dici.
> Anche io e mio marito abbiamo gusti abbastanza diversi (soprattutto sui libri) ma la cosa non mi infastidisce.
> Oltre le passioni comuni che hai elencato, per esempio per me è molto importante essere della stessa idea politica.


E' quello che pensavo anch'io...
Già da separati si era mantenuta la sintonia che fa sovrapporre le frasi e ridere o arrabbiarsi per le stesse cose ...ma la sua era facciata ...le cose per cui si indignava con me ...erano quelle che faceva...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Erano più significative le differenze delle affinità ...affinità ne potrei trovare magari anche con Storace ...


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che pensavo anch'io...
> Già da separati si era mantenuta la sintonia che fa sovrapporre le frasi e ridere o arrabbiarsi per le stesse cose ...ma la sua era facciata ...le cose per cui si indignava con me ...erano quelle che faceva...
> 
> 
> ...


credo che il tradimento esuli dalle affinità


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2008)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> credo che il tradimento esuli dalle affinità


Infatti si fonda sulle affinità..... esterne alla coppia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io mi ero iscritta due anni fa ...ma neppure ho risposto...e quindi non ho neanche visto la foto...a chi si presentava con un messaggio... leggevo la descrizione e decidevo che era troppo giovane o vecchio o poco istruito o troppo ...quando comunque rientrava nei parametri che io stessa avevo indicato!!
> La realtà è che se (come ho fatto io) ci si iscrive solo per avere la riprova che non c'è nessuno di interessante potrebbe pure scrivermi Richard Gere e lo scarterei perché buddista, Robert Redford perché troppo vecchio, Giancarlo Giannini perché troppo basso e via così...


meno male che non sono l'unico ad avere questa sensazione


----------



## Rebecca (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Com'è vero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il Bas una sera mi  mandò un messaggio affinchè io guardassi uno dei film della TUA vita.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*A proposito di ....*

..... ieri stavo leggendo un giornale locale, e l'occhio mi è caduto sulle inserzioni private.
Questa é una vera perla.....

"Cercasi signora di gusti raffinati, scopo intrattenere una frequentazione di concerti, vernissages, incontri letterari etc.. Sono un uomo di mezza età, di ottimi principii e moralità e correttezza.
Se la persona in questione fosse formosa sarebbe qualità preferenziale."


















































Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... ieri stavo leggendo un giornale locale, e l'occhio mi è caduto sulle inserzioni private.
> Questa é una vera perla.....
> 
> "Cercasi signora di gusti raffinati, scopo intrattenere una frequentazione di concerti, vernissages, incontri letterari etc.. Sono un uomo di mezza età, di ottimi principii e moralità e correttezza.
> ...

















Ma come si fa a darsi la zappa sui piedi in 4 righe?


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a darsi la zappa sui piedi in 4 righe?


 
Sto pensando che ci siano "zappe" ingovernabili!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... ieri stavo leggendo un giornale locale, e l'occhio mi è caduto sulle inserzioni private.
> Questa é una vera perla.....
> 
> "Cercasi signora di gusti raffinati, scopo intrattenere una frequentazione di concerti, vernissages, incontri letterari etc.. Sono un uomo di mezza età, di ottimi principii e moralità e correttezza.
> ...


Fantastico!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mariterebbe una risposta adeguata tipo:
"Gentile signore condivido con Lei gli interessi elencati. Amo anche il cinema d'essai e mi interesso anche moderatamente di sport e sono una buona lettrice. Gradirei molto conversare di letteratura e arte.
Se Lei possedesse un big bamboo sarebbe cosa entusiasmante."


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Proprio una inserzione da signora intellettuale......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Agosto 2008)

Vado a farmi un siero anti veleno.

Chi viene con me? Offro io


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2008)

*???*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vado a farmi un siero anti veleno.
> 
> Chi viene con me? Offro io


Ma come dopo decinaia di mesi di frequentazione del sito non sei ancora immunizzata? Mi fanno morire le jene travestite da cerbiatti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che pensavo anch'io...
> Già da separati si era mantenuta la sintonia che fa sovrapporre le frasi e ridere o arrabbiarsi per le stesse cose ...ma la sua era facciata ...le cose per cui si indignava con me ...erano quelle che faceva...
> 
> 
> ...


sii seria


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sii seria


No dicevo seriamente.
Io sono molto socievole di natura e riesco a trovare un argomento comune con quasi tutti.
Ho una collega con cui non posso fare a meno di litigare per questioni professionali o ideologiche ...ma con la quale riesco a conversare di cucina...
Credo che sia più importante vedere cosa ci divide di quel che ci avvicina.
Ognuno di noi ha punti su cui non transige e su quelli invece bisogna concordare. Mi sembra ridicolo trovarsi anime gemelle perché si preferisce lo stesso tipo di vacanze o di musica ...ma non la stessa visione della vita.
Io ho fatto l'esempio del film perché i film come la letteratura rivelano l'idea di vita e di relazioni che si condivide.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vado a farmi un siero anti veleno.
> 
> Chi viene con me? Offro io


 
con me non prendono!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















A parte gli scherzi, ho fatto 2 vv. la vaccinazione anti rosolia e risulto sempre negativa!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... ieri stavo leggendo un giornale locale, e l'occhio mi è caduto sulle inserzioni private.
> Questa é una vera perla.....
> 
> "Cercasi signora di gusti raffinati, scopo intrattenere una frequentazione di concerti, vernissages, incontri letterari etc.. Sono un uomo di mezza età, di ottimi principii e moralità e correttezza.
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a darsi la zappa sui piedi in 4 righe?





Bruja ha detto:


> Sto pensando che ci siano "zappe" ingovernabili!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non l'avevo capita in prima battuta ... grazie per l'illuminazione


----------

